# Affixing CHE to timber enclosure



## littlemay (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all,

i'm looking to install a 100w CHE to the ceiling of a timber enclosure. I have purchased a flanged ceramic fitting like this one (http://www.herpshop.com.au/pictures/hs_CeramicHolderFlanged.jpg) and of course intend to have it wired up by an electrician. However i am starting to have some doubts about affixing the fitting directly to the ceiling... one electrician i spoke to seemed very doubtful about the safety of this set up after i explained exactly what a CHE does. Is there a better way to mount these fittings? Cheers!


----------



## Snowman (Jun 26, 2014)

It's fine. Just get the sparky to use high rated cable and put a thin cement sheet between the wood and light fitting.


----------



## littlemay (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Snowman, thanks for your reply. With regards to the cement sheet, is this something i can just pick up from bunnings and have cut to size? Or is it something the electrician would have on hand?


----------



## littlemay (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah great! Thanks so much


----------

